# Titan 740IX $499



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

Is that a good price? I just saw this ads in the paper. How many gun I can run? thanks. With FTX four finger gun and it look clean. Also Graco 495 ultra II for $325 look dirty. Which is a better buy?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Compared to this, yes.
But what shape is it in?


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

I'll check out Graco. Titan can handle more but but I'm not familiar with the system and reliability. Seen too many complain here.


----------



## eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

Softy said:


> Is that a good price? I just saw this ads in the paper. How many gun I can run? thanks. With FTX four finger gun and it look clean. Also Graco 495 ultra II for $325 look dirty. Which is a better buy?


I have a 740 titian great gun and for that money it's a steel ,it sounds to good to be true I'd be careful if I were you


----------

